# A Tail of two Threshers...



## Holy Mackerel (Jun 4, 2006)

It was my first day fishing of the New Year. I had caught a yellowtail the week before, and was out 
for another forkie. We had a good current that morning, and I had met up with 
Brad Messmer, and Andy Allen. We discussed the fishing conditions, and as is the luxury of kayaks, 
we all went our separate ways. Bait puttered all around, which sent us on a few Ã¢â‚¬Å"run and gunÃ¢â‚¬


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Now that is one good report :shock: :shock:


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

Fantastic effort mate!!


----------



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

"Holy Mackerel!", Holy mackerel, thats a great fish, great report and fantastic photos......Let us know when you get that 100+ Mako.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

HOLY MACKERAL! The name sure fits.
Are they a good eating fish? Sure would be good size fillets.


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Ph**k :shock:


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Holy Mackeral for a top report. Congrats on landing your target. Very satisfying. How did the body hold up over the 3 hours fighting. Steve


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWT+BJwkAABrXgAASYAeIRhAAP+/eoDAAmURTxCeSPUaABoNDGmIwjTAAADUyYplM0000TIaaeUIBkeL5dqW37fLcfE2u0BY0BQfRoLAQWKdoNR90Z06KPJm5Y9cILaItMQ3M7EzkBieF4iselZDk0roHdzA0AUNAcSKruKRM0Ehl6sMXg9HSMkGOdKNhe1ZYvECzVlHeqz4pHkpRcZYVfnNFcSvqSGCAipl/F3JFOFCQP4EnCQ==


----------



## Holy Mackerel (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks all! It was about 54.55KG or 120 lbs...

Tresher steaks are great!!! Very delicious, and super tendor. Tresher shark has a beef Steak texture, and not fishy. It's the filet of the ocean. I have cooked it a variety of ways... Salt, pepper, live oil, herbs, straight on the BBQ. Another favorite is using lemon pepper premade marinade, cut into chunks, and used in shishkabobs, these lasted about 10 mins at the Superbowl party because everyone devoured them. Last night Tresher Shark Fish tacos...  I stoked out my buddies with steaks, the rest Vacuum sealed in the sub zero..

After the fight, I was sore back, legs, arms for about 5 days... :lol:


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

That's just plain awsome.

Great report Holy Mac.


----------



## kantong (Nov 5, 2006)

that's some hectic fishing!
cheers for the report.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

hey Holy Mack, another sensational report from the maestro of yak fishing!

you continue to push the limits, well done chris. 8)


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

bloody hard-core fellas ... thats a BIG THUMBS UP 8)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

You bloody Legend!!!!! What a ripper of a report - Fantastic.

Thanks for leading the way in our sport

Regards

WOPFISH


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Unreal, congrats on a mammoth effort.

Milt,


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Absolutely fantastic report. Congrats


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Great action HM well done mate a great effort


----------

